
Is Anyone Watching Quibi? - harshamv22
https://www.vulture.com/2020/07/is-anyone-watching-quibi.html
======
nickgrosvenor
It could become a success later.

Two mistakes it made in hindsight.

Launched without allowing you to watch on your computer or TV which just
severely dampens network effects from happening.

Launched only with celebrities, paid at high prices, which burned way more
cash than they needed to, didn’t get lots of people’s best, because lots of
times they were only their for a paycheck. Would have probably made better
content if they scoured Instagram and YouTube and offered some talented
creators a chance to make something special.

They’d save money and have more shots to have a hit.

Which would have had everyone needing to pay the monthly subscription fee to
be part of the zeitgeist

------
colesantiago
who?

